# First dance?



## Nats21

What are you picking/did you have as your first dance song? My weddings not till may 2016 but so far its narrowed down to 2. All of me by john legend or thinking out loud by ed sheeran. Im sure it'll change many times before the wedding but im just being nosey :) xx


----------



## prettybirdy27

We danced to "Close to You" by the Carpenters. Our father-daughter dance was "59th Street Bridge Song" by Simon & Garfunkel, and I honestly can't remember the mother-son dance as MIL picked it out.

If I could do it again, I would've chosen the Michael Buble version of "You Make Me Feel So Young." It was my second choice, but it's much more lively and would've been more fun.


----------



## MummyKP

We chose our first dance 12 months before the wedding and were set on it, 5 weeks beforehand we changed it to Ed Sheeran thinking out loud before it got big (no one had heard it and everyone thought it was beautiful). I'm sure you'll change your mind before the day :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I was considering Thinkig Out Loud before it got so popular, but not sure, will decide closer to the time!


----------



## MummyKP

It's a beautiful song, I'm so glad we changed our minds! When are you getting married smileyfaces?


----------



## smileyfaces

Feb 2016...just over 12 months to go :)


----------



## missk1989

We danced to keane - somewhere only we know, I walked down the isle to the Lily Allen version of the same song.


----------



## MummyKP

How exciting smileyfaces that will fly by!! Enjoy the planning!


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Those all sound lovely picks. No idea what my first dance with my partners* will end up being. The three of us are social dancers so it will most likely be a jazz, blues or fusion based song. The version of fever by meiko means a lot to all of us, as does the polyamory giggles behind a song called the man I keep hid by joe henry. Though a song thats upbeat and allows for us to play about with improved partner switches and steals is important. Might let the guys decide the music.

*I am a woman in a committed polyamorous relationship (ethical non monogamy) with two men who are best friends. This relationship style is sometimes called a vee. The three of us plan to have a non legal wedding/commitment ceremony coupled with some other things like me changing my name to theirs (tokens to solidify our marriage for us as I won't choose to legally marry one over another)


----------



## m2010

We're dancing to Bright Eyes - First Day of my Life. It's always been our song, we had our first kiss with that song playing in the background :blush:


----------



## chloehibner

I am thinking of something a happy song as first dance.:)


----------



## Charlotteee

At the moment we are set on Ed Sheeran Thinking out Loud but we don&#8217;t get married till 11.07.17 so it could change before then and hopefully the song won&#8217;t be as big in two years :) xx


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm sure you'll make the right choice hun. :)
we were going to have Thinking Out Loud before it go so popular, we loved it and so did our LO, but now we've changed our mind with just 3 weeks to go! we're now having Nickelback - You're Never Gonna Be Alone.. It isn't to everyone's taste, but the lyrics mean so much to us, mainly because OH is in the army, and we both love Nickelback! <3 we did consider All Of Me too, but listening to the Nickelback song swayed me completely. X


----------



## TwilightAgain

We'll never have a first dance (at least not a public one :lol:) but if we did, we'd have Making Memories of Us - Keith Urban


----------



## Leliana

Mine was Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls. I still cry when I hear it now. Our first dance was amazing :)


----------

